# 66 LeMans Quarter Panel Emblems



## jhall5 (May 17, 2013)

Greetings, this is my first post so I hope I do not make an etiquette errors. Does anyone have or can tell me where to purchase a template for the quarter panel letters (Le Mans) on my 66 LeMans, When I purchased the car it was in the process of being cloned into a GTO, I have the letters but I don't know how to place them. Thanks in advance for any help


----------

